# Are you ready?



## mini horse mania (Feb 15, 2012)

The news story about the preschooler bringing her lunch to school,and it not passing usda standards really has me riled up.they made her eat school lunch instead and confiscated her sandwich and fruit. http://dailycaller.com/2012/02/14/nanny-state-report-nc-school-officials-confiscate-preschoolers-homemade-lunch/

My stand is...usda allows steroid pumped into our meats,cows that we eat...passed by usda,are fed city garbage old gummy bears etc.

We grow what we eat we know where it comes from....how can the government tell you what you can and cannot eat.the rate it is going,we wont be free much longer.we already cant smoke in public,nor talk on the phone driving in nc.its getting crazy at all the laws getting passed.

Beef is at an all time high,chicken is also...people aroumd us are stockimg up on canned goods.wages are low,unemployment is up. Electricity has went up,gas is up.People cant afford to live hardly without,assistance.The dollar is,hardly worth anything. I quit my job to raise livestock,and to be self sufficient...when it all hits,we have food,we have a well,we can survive.

Call me a nut if youd like,but I really feel that when its all said and done....soon...if you dont produce some of what you need...its gonna be hard.everything just cant keep going up...if so,people will have to make triple digits just to live...opinions please...


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 15, 2012)

I agree with you about how expensive everything is especially here in the Northeast. We are very fortunate to have a large amount of acreage and we can produce what we need if we had to. In the past few years, I developed an interest in farming and working our land and I'm telling you knowing you can feed yourself is wonderful. Not sure though what would happen if we couldn't get diesel fuel to run all the equipment but we'd find a way. I think if we had to, we could go off the grid and be just fine. So I'm with you and agree with you.


----------



## chandab (Feb 15, 2012)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> this kid's lunch thing... something has to be more to this story.. It sounds a just a bit to over the top..


HOpefully this will work, here's a link to the newspaper article (assuming this is the article):

http://www.carolinajournal.com/exclusives/homemade-lunch-replaced-with-cafeteria-nuggets.html


----------



## mini horse mania (Feb 15, 2012)

Thats it.i read a different one where it told they took her lunch...either way,i think it is wrong for them to tell us how to feed our children....


----------



## chandab (Feb 15, 2012)

mini horse mania said:


> Thats it.i read a different one where it told they took her lunch...either way,i think it is wrong for them to tell us how to feed our children....


I agree with you. The only way I could almost understand them doing something like this is if Mom only packed Twinkies and Coke (hardly balanced meal); but even then, its Mom's choice if that's what she's feeding her kids.

In this case, Mom's lunch of sandwich, chips, fruit and drink has got to be better than fried, breaded chicken chunks. [And, the kid probably would have eaten all (or most) of what Mom packed, instead of just eating the chicken when given the tray of lunch food.]


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2012)

The Progressive Political Agenda means dis-empowered individuals with less personal freedom.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 15, 2012)

when I first read this when I got home from the Dr. I thought I wouldn't respond, as I didn't know what the guardian packed in the lunch. It could have been maple syrpe and sugar sandwich! But now that I read the report, this is crazy, that is a much better lunch then fried or even baked, chicken nuggets!

OK every body already knows I'm old, hate to date myself even further, but, back in my day, there wasn't government lunches, nothing free, if you had it, great, if you didn't, you went without. My mother worked and if I didn't get up in time to make my own luch I had to go without, needless to say, I got up and made something, as most of the time, no breakfast, Oh we also had to walk to school. It might have been only peanut butter on two pieces of bread, but what the hay, it was somthing to fill the belly.

The government, or the school, has no right to tell anyone what to eat. Sounds like to me this lunch was more to this girls liking then her just eating nuggets!

We grow our own veggies here on the farm, and I hate it when my daughter takes my grandson to McDonalds when I make a good dinner every night. I also can, and we only go the grocery once a month for meat, Walmart for pet food and paper products, everyone is scrimping to get by just to hang on to our farms and livestock, leave our school kids alone.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow! Well here's my major irritant for the day! With so many schools hurting for resources, I am shocked to read that there is money to hire someone to police packed lunches. I'm actually all for the schools ensuring the kids are properly fed - how else can they focus on learning? (I worked for a number of summer learning programs, and the vast majority of our kids showed up hungry.) I'd actually love to see WIC/LINK programs restructured so that the necessary resources go directly to the kids through the school system instead of through unreliable parents, but why punish the parents that are actually trying to parent? How can anyone with even an inkling of common sense look at the described lunch and decide that what the girl really needs is three chicken nuggets?!


----------



## Miniv (Feb 15, 2012)

What it comes down to is too much Big Government interference in our personal lives.....Period.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 15, 2012)

Unfortunately my take on this is that the school gets $$ for every child that eats in the lunchroom. Sack lunch from home=less $$ for the school.

This is not new; students have been harrassed for bringing a lunch for many years. Students are being TRAINED by the schools to eat at school. Naturally when they become parents they will send their child to school for the "free" lunch.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Feb 15, 2012)

We raise our own meat and garden as much as we can. I work from home, so we CAN raise our own. Beef, pork and poultry. The garden yeilds tons in the summer, of course a lot of work but what the price tag on health? Oh yeah, and when the poop hits the fan, I will still be able to eat. am I a nut? Maybe. But, I will survive a little longer than those that depend solely on grocery stores.

We can be nuts together.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a question. Do any of you have those 55 gallon barrels for stored water? The feed store mentioned using bleach in the water and it will stay good for 3 years. What do you guys do to preserve drinking water?


----------



## mini horse mania (Feb 15, 2012)

I guess I am frustrated about government getting in our lives,thats part of,the reason we started farming for ourselves...its illegal to sell raw milk,when lots of folks who are lactose intolerant,can actually drink it.you have to jump through hoops to sell home grown food,when the stores sell theirs.as many outbreaks of ecoli and meat recalls,contaminated vegetables etc.it really makes you scared of what you are putting in your body....those nuggets she ate were probably processed with who knows what,when her mom packed,imho,was a pretty nutritious meal compared to school lunches. The way it is looking,the economy is on the verge of collapse...money really isnt worth much..so what will happen to everyone that depends on that dollar? I really believe this is,why the horse slaughter was made legal again.back when truman was president,horse meat was all people could afford...i sure dont want it to get that bad,but 5.99 a pound for roast is someones pay for an hour of work...and theres talk of it,going up,,,frankly,im terrified.....


----------



## mini horse mania (Feb 15, 2012)

KanoasDestiny said:


> I have a question. Do any of you have those 55 gallon barrels for stored water? The feed store mentioned using bleach in the water and it will stay good for 3 years. What do you guys do to preserve drinking water?


We have a well,so I havent got that far yet.i read sufficicient self occassionally..its a neat website...with food storage ideas and homemade recipes...


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 15, 2012)

mini horse mania, I cannot call you a nut because YOU ARE NOT. People can stick their heads in the sand and pretend that the government does not have an agenda to control our lives if they want to but it is simply not true. Lots of us are trying to get prepared. We have every intention of being off the grid. So people can call me the nut instead of you. More than just a few folks are stocking up on seeds, food, bullets, and all sorts of things. I just wish that I was not 3 years away from retirement so that we could go ahead and get us some very very secluded property. People that enjoy watching Survivor could very well be living it one day! Just this past week we happened to get one of those tent style hammocks like the military use. Somebody gave it to my husband. I was happy to get it. If a warm spell hits during foaling season I can hang it in the barn and sleep in it to keep the mosquitoes off...like a nut.


----------



## chandab (Feb 15, 2012)

RockRiverTiff said:


> How can anyone with even an inkling of common sense look at the described lunch and decide that what the girl really needs is three chicken nuggets?!


I understood from the article, she was given the full lunch meal (whatever else that included), but only ate the three nuggets. [Her mom stated she is very picky eater, so had packed foods she'd actually eat in her lunch.]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 15, 2012)

No matter what we do today it seems like the goverment has to have some say in it. Its just wrong, they dont let us live our own lives anymore. Our kids are grown with families of there own, but my daughter is up every morning making darn sure the kids eat a well balanced breakfast and packs the kids a hearty lunch. The school lunches they serve are a joke, not only are they very pricey (I think its $2.75 a day) but they sure dont get much. A bottle of water from the school vending machine is $1.25. Who can afford it. We have a 160 acre farm, and about 40-50 angus beef or herford X. We know what they are fed ..(no growth hormones etc) all organic. so I am not too concerned about "being ready" I also run a large produce/fall store which slowly but surely we are switching everything over to organic. That produce we do ship all over WIsc and other states to grocery stores. We have seen a large increase, of organic orders, so I do think people are starting to realize more and more about the hazards in some pesticide sprayed food, the biggest drawback is the cost of organic. We buy very little at the store, so we are lucky there. We have 2 drilled wells on the farm (one for the barn and the other for our house) so hopefully they dont run dry for a long long time. I did subscribe to a magazine called MaryJanes Farm, it had alot of info in it for those living off the land. Anyone know of any other good sites to check out?? or book to read? Ido alot of homemade things around the farm.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 15, 2012)

I think it's wise to be attentive to what the government is doing these days....and it's also good to access how the family could survive in an emergency.

We have a 2000 gallon cistern for our house water and irrigation canals throughout the property. We have a vegetable garden and also enough acreage (45) where we could raise meat animals.... I do buy canned goods in bulk when ever possible/on sale, definitely more than a week's worth. I also have food in the freezer! (Any food canned or frozen that can feed you for over a week is suspect.)

Frankly, we could be on the "on watch" as potential terrorists if you go by the government standard on four+ points they list. Oh! I forgot...we also have a small generator for the camper, so I guess that makes us REALLY dangerous.

Am I sick of Big Brother? YOU BETCHA!!!


----------



## Shari (Feb 16, 2012)

Miniv said:


> What it comes down to is too much Big Government interference in our personal lives.....Period.


Sad but true. Control the food, control the people.

Have been trying to get people to wake up for years.... with the bills that are being passed, that take our rights away. Very, very few pay attention or tell me the people in the Gov won't do some thing like this .

What about the kid's that have bad food allergies? All they can eat, is lunch from home.

I would be suing that school!


----------



## stormy (Feb 16, 2012)

Just a differant view but I think part of the reason Government is taking more control of things like school lunches is because such a large percentage of the population has no idea what healthy food is or where it comes from. Remember the article that went around some time ago from a newpaper about stop hunting and killing animals, go buy your meat from stores were no animals were killed to make it?? Kids are so isolated from nature, from what makes up our world, they have no understanding or common sense about how what you eat impacts health and wellbeing! Government regulations replacing common sense!


----------



## jyuukai (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't know if this was posted as a reply yet but it clearly shows what actually happened for those who agree that it seems strange for the officials to just 'take' her lunch.

I hate news stories like this. People see half the facts, flip their lids, declare the world is ending or something along those lines, and then it just spins out of control from there. IMO a news article should NEVER be posted without the whole truth out there for the world. Sensationalism at it's best.


----------



## shadowpaints (Feb 16, 2012)

we are super self sufficent. we raise our own chicken, beef, and pork every year. this year we will have goat meat again,goat meat doesnt last too long here.. and goat milk. we also trade fresh eggs and some meat for veggies from our neighbors if we dont have a garden every year. i plan on teaching my self to can fruits and veggies this year. oh and make jam!



we currently have 4 freezers. 1 for chicken ( 150 chickens we processed last year) 1 for pork(320 lbs of pork) 1 for beef(1000 lbs give or take) the other is for other things we can freeze for future use. we have a full pantry also.

we also trade chickens, eggs and goats for chicken feed. and have traded goats and foals for hay.

ever since my hubby and i have gotten married, we decided it was best to be as selfsufficent as possible!

as for the little girls lunch being taken, that is crazy! i think that as long as the lunch wasnt all candy then why take it away?? i kow i would be sueing if someone at school said that i was packing my kids lunch wrong. what happens if the kids have allergies?? i mean sheesh!! this world is slowly getting crazier and crazier!


----------



## Sonya (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't care if her Mother packed her a box full of twinkies, it's no ones business....our liberties are being taken away daily...and this is just the beginning.

As far as "Are you Ready"...you should watch the new show on NatGeo called "Doomsday Preppers".


----------



## Sonya (Feb 16, 2012)

From what I've been hearing there is no 2nd side to the story of the little girls lunch...her mother packed her a turkey sandwich, banana, apple juice, and potatoe chips and the school said it did not meet usda standards so they fed her the school lunch and sent a bill home in her lunchbox for the meal. There is nothing more to the story. I hope she sues the crap out of the school, unfortunately that comes out of all our pockets. I've never even heard of a lunch inspector, but apparently they are out there and we are paying for that too.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Feb 16, 2012)

chandab said:


> I understood from the article, she was given the full lunch meal (whatever else that included), but only ate the three nuggets. [Her mom stated she is very picky eater, so had packed foods she'd actually eat in her lunch.]


The article I read stated that they look at the packed lunch and decide which elements are missing and then provide the missing elements at the expense of the parents which is why I got the impression that they decided she was missing whatever it is that chicken nuggets provide. I understand my reaction to the article was not in line with the general outrage over government interference; I'm actually okay with the schools making sure the children are well-fed so they can focus on their studies. In fact, having been in depressed communities where many people rely heavily on government support, I feel the government needs MORE involvement and regulation in some areas and was disappointed by this example of how counter-productive their current system is.


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm wondering if a child would be coerced to eat meat if her family were vegetarians and there didn't happen to be "acceptable" protein in the child's lunch that day? Or made to drink milk when the child was lactose-intolerant and had to get her dairy in a different form? Or was given a food item from the school lunch she was allergic to (which may have been the reason the lunch was brought from home in the first place?) This was a very young child and of course she would just do as the adults in charge told her to do, whether that was good for her or not.

Anyway, people don't have to have a fully balanced meal at EVERY meal. You could eat only fruit for breakfast, protein and dairy for lunch, and vegetables for dinner, and be perfectly fine. Or even one food group per day, as long as all of the food groups were taken in turn. There are many people that aren't able to eat wheat, etc, and eating it is not necessary to have a balanced diet.

Too much government involvement in our lives, for sure!


----------



## Sonya (Feb 16, 2012)

The govt needs to be more involved in our personal lives and create more regulations??????? Wow is all I can say.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Feb 16, 2012)

Sonya said:


> The govt needs to be more involved in our personal lives and create more regulations??????? Wow is all I can say.


That's a pretty narrow interpretation of what I said, if you are referring to this passage:



> In fact, having been in depressed communities where many people rely heavily on government support, I feel the government needs MORE involvement and regulation in some areas and was disappointed by this example of how counter-productive their current system is.


This statement would only be relevant to you if you are receiving government support - a topic I only brought up in relation to why schools are getting involved in what children eat in the first place. Once again, my perspective on this is largely colored by the fact that I have repeatedly seen gross abuse of government support across several sectors. I'm not going to go on and on about this, since it's pretty OT, but I do feel that if you are asking for the government to support you then you should expect to receive that support on their terms. In that scenario, I would think the role of government regulation would seem obvious.

----

Just a little edit here to clarify that I am all for the secondary topic of "self-sufficiency." If everyone was more self-sufficient we wouldn't have to worry about so much government interference.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 16, 2012)

"If everyone was more self-sufficient we wouldn't have to worry about so much government interference. "

I beg to differ. The government is already interfering if you want to sell unpasteurized cow or goat milk. They are proposing inspections of eggs if you sell or trade them....Plus the tax man gets involved. And then there's the situation of selling or trading your home grown vegetables or even having a yard sale.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 16, 2012)

Sonya said:


> From what I've been hearing there is no 2nd side to the story of the little girls lunch...her mother packed her a turkey sandwich, banana, apple juice, and potatoe chips and the school said it did not meet usda standards so they fed her the school lunch and sent a bill home in her lunchbox for the meal. There is nothing more to the story. I hope she sues the crap out of the school, unfortunately that comes out of all our pockets. I've never even heard of a lunch inspector, but apparently they are out there and we are paying for that too.



Thank you Sonya. I can appreciate it when people deal in reality. How about the reality that the government is also tracking our social networking??


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 16, 2012)

Miniv said:


> "If everyone was more self-sufficient we wouldn't have to worry about so much government interference. "
> 
> I beg to differ. The government is already interfering if you want to sell unpasteurized cow or goat milk. They are proposing inspections of eggs if you sell or trade them....Plus the tax man gets involved. And then there's the situation of selling or trading your home grown vegetables or even having a yard sale.


It is already happening here in Maryland, you are no longer allowed in my county to have free range chickens, they must all be penned or housed. If they catch you with free range you will be fined $80. per chicken. Also you can not sell farm freash eggs without an inspection. You can sell vegtables at the local farmers market though. You can not barter, such as trade livestock or anything else for a service or anything else without paying taxes, just as if it were sold! Go figure!


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Feb 16, 2012)

Riverrose28 said:


> It is already happening here in Maryland, you are no longer allowed in my county to have free range chickens, they must all be penned or housed. If they catch you with free range you will be fined $80. per chicken.


So all chickens must be penned up in cages? How terrible!! Are they going to actually enforce it?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 17, 2012)

fourluckyhorseshoes said:


> So all chickens must be penned up in cages? How terrible!! Are they going to actually enforce it?


Sorry I didn't mean it that way, I should have said penned up in a fenced yard or enclosure. I've seen chickens running loose on other farms, and seems like they don't get ticketed, but a show chicken breeder told me about this law when I had some chickens. It applies to all poultry, not just chickens. I was told it had to do with containing illness.


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2012)

I haven't read every post, but wanted to see if anyone's been watching "Doomsday Preppers" on National Geographic? It's very entertaining and also informative in some segments.


----------



## SHANA (Feb 17, 2012)

Here in Quebec it is just as bad. My mom was in charge of a school cafeteria and the goverment offical did not want her serving pizza(hello that is her best day). They also were fussy on other things she served. She thought it was to much of a bother and left to go to a old folks home. Now she is retired. Jeesh!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 17, 2012)

From what I had heard, too, is that the school is subsidized for every lunch they sell. Since the little girl brought her lunch they weren't getting their "cut"....


----------



## mini horse mania (Feb 17, 2012)

Jill said:


> I haven't read every post, but wanted to see if anyone's been watching "Doomsday Preppers" on National Geographic? It's very entertaining and also informative in some segments.


Wow just looked at a few episodes on youtube....im not as ready as they are...well,if all that happens,im pretty sure usda wont be worrying too much about what folks eat then....


----------



## Katiean (Feb 18, 2012)

When I first heard about this story, they said that they made her have the school lunch. Then they interviewed someone from the school and they said "No, the child CHOSE to eat the school lunch". Give me a break. A 5 year old is not equipped to choose.

Also, do you want to know what is going into our milk and beef cows in northern Nevada? The waist from making marshmalloww mateys, toasty O's, and corn flakes. And what ever gets in the stuff when they are cleaning up. The wet mash muck sits in a truck until it is full and then it is trucked out to feed the cows. YUM!


----------



## kaykay (Feb 18, 2012)

Like ML I also suspected there was more to the story (or parts left out)

Heres an updated version

Lunch Story


----------



## Shari (Feb 18, 2012)

So basically, after reading the whole thing, the State/School can replace the lunch of any child, if they feel it isn't a balance lunch, even when it is.

Not Kosher, specially with kids that have allergies. I can see this bitting them in the backside in the future.


----------



## kaykay (Feb 18, 2012)

> I feel this should of never been made a big deal in the first place.. but that is what the NEWS like to do these days... get people all sucked into a tizzy.. Once this one dies down, (which it already is because the truth is coming out..) the NEWS will find something else really stupid to get people going.. It is like a constant daily feed of craziness..









Like you I cannot believe this is "News" Reading the first story I knew something was missing as no sources etc were listed.

Now there is a second story. Geesh. The real story is this preschool was trying to get a higher state rating for their daycare so they started checking sack lunches to see if they complied and got a little over zealous. Note that they corrected that it was not a "state worker" checking lunches.


----------



## zoeleeme (Feb 18, 2012)

I worked in a school cafeteria for 12 years. And I have to say, just because a child is "served" a fully balanced meal...DOESN'T mean they ATE a fully balanced meal! Just as in this case, the kids eat the nuggets and NOTHING else. I have seen many hungry little ones only drink their chocolate milk for lunch. So, What now??? will it get to where the kids are told they have to eat everything on their plates or they don't go out to play?


----------



## Sonya (Feb 18, 2012)

I dont see how there is really anymore to the story than previously reported other than they are saying the parent wasnt charged for the lunch....do not see how that makes any difference. Of course a 4 year old is not going to eat her lunch when an adult tells her that its not right so here eat the school lunch...the fact still remains I don't think its the schools business what the parent packed....as others pointed out, what if there are food allergies, religious or lifestyle beliefs that keep her from eating certain meats, etc...so what are they claiming was missing from the kunch that they deemed inappropriate anyhow? I do think it should of made headlines, because this is just another instance of govt too much in peoples lives.


----------



## andi (Feb 19, 2012)

I think this entire post really shines a much needed light on the danger of the media and sensationalism. I think the entire topic of "living of the grid" is a very interesting one and agree that there a way to many examples of the federal government getting too involved in policing personal choices, but this is not one of them. Actually this whole situation has made me really rethink my thoughts on some government issues. This story is trying to insist upon us the dangers of big government; when in reality it is actually showing one of the possible dangers of the effects of the "free market" on the education system. It was the CHOICE if this school to attempt to get more students and more money by increasing their own "nutritional rating". It sounds like it was not a "government official" who made the poor choice. Yes, this person made a mistake, but that doesn’t mean the policy is the issue. Any rule or policy needs to be worked out. In this case the policy was so definitive, other times they are too vague to have any power. It simply is a learning opportunity to fix in the future, which I am sure the school is doing. To act like this has caused some horrible situation that should result in the parents suing the school system? What was lost here exactly that needs to be regained through legal matters? Was there some sort of mental anguish I am missing? Do we really think this has shaken the bedrock of the parents ability to parent their child because a teacher told the child that their meal wasn't balanced? I am sure a 4 year old is not now thinking, "forget listening to Mom, she can't even feed me a balanced meal."


----------



## Sonya (Feb 19, 2012)

> It sounds like it was not a "government official" who made the poor choice.


It was a state worker...a government employee.


----------



## andi (Feb 19, 2012)

In reading the last updated story, it says it was not a State Worker. But I do do agree that that sounds unlikely, wouldn't any employee of the school work for the state?

Nevertheless, this was an individuals mistake in judgement. State worker or not, that individual needs the adjustment. What's the saying, "dont throw the baby out with the bathwater".


----------



## mini horse mania (Feb 19, 2012)

The way I am,i just dont want anyone messing with my childs lunch....we eat organic....what I send is what I want my child to eat...i hated school lunches growing up...processed nastiness is,what it was. If I dont want my child eating school lunch,which is far from organic,that should be MY choice,not the school system.my mom works in the lunch room...you woukdnt believe the way this food is made.....buttered toast is a sprayed flavoring....what if my,child was allergic to it,and as mentioned before..against religion. There are just too many regulations and laws going into effect for me to be comfortable with,this...


----------



## jyuukai (Feb 19, 2012)

andi said:


> In reading the last updated story, it says it was not a State Worker. But I do do agree that that sounds unlikely, wouldn't any employee of the school work for the state?
> 
> Nevertheless, this was an individuals mistake in judgement. State worker or not, that individual needs the adjustment. What's the saying, "dont throw the baby out with the bathwater".


If this was a preschool then there could be any number of employees who did not work for the state, namely all of them. The preschool I went to wasn't part of a public education system, it was more like a private school. You paid your tuition to have your child enrolled in it and it just prepped them for elementary school.

Now this may have not been a preschool but judging by the age of the girl I have to say it most likely was. I don't know many 4yos who are able to be enrolled in elementary school.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Feb 19, 2012)

We have a 'head start' program at the elementary school I work at, and children as young as 3 can be enrolled. That means our kindergartners range in ages from 4 to 6. I believe that the 4 year olds have to turn 5 within a certain amount of months after the school year begins to be eligible for kindergarten.

You would be amazed at what some parents send their children for lunch. While I do believe that in this case, the school showed poor judgement and acted quite stupidly, I do think school employees should be more active in making sure children have a balanced meal. We know of several cases where the school's free meals are the main meals the kids eat daily. Then there's the kids who don't get free meals and their home made lunch is nothing more than a twinky or small bag of taki chips (no drink). So while I understand why you guys are upset over 'this' incident, I don't think the majority of those who have posted have taken into account that irresponsible parents are on the rise and someone has to have a voice for the children who need it. It isn't fun to have a small child cry to you because they're hungry after their parent saw fit to only send them three cookies for lunch.


----------

